

What's Still Wrong With Productivity Software - alexschiff
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/df9809d53f88

======
danielfriedman
Love the post, Alex! Looking forward to the re-designed Fetchnotes.

My issue is I take notes and never get back to actually doing them. I need
smarter notes to remind me of next steps to get stuff done!

